# VK Kulula in-flight advert



## Gizmo (22/7/15)

Vape King is taking control of advertising this August and will be featured in the Kulula in-flight magazine "Khuluma" a full page Vape King advert from 1st August 2015 to 31st August 2015.

Here is the Advert:

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/7/15)

Next move - Wrapping the whole damn plane  (And of course somehow magically convincing them to allow vaping on board  )

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## HappyCamper (23/7/15)

Vape friendly flying could be fun


----------

